# Hands



## Milky

Some metro shots, mainly on my way to and back from work.

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## Fred Berg

Oh, a very interesting series. I wonder if there is a hidden message in the last one 

If my quota hadn't already been used up, I would nominate one for POTM.


----------



## JimMcClain

I like this series a lot. Good job.


----------



## mmaria

good series!


----------



## Designer

Excellent Series!


----------



## rexbobcat

Great series!


----------



## Milky

thanks to all of you





Fred Berg said:


> Oh, a very interesting series. I wonder if there is a hidden message in the last one


ahah yeah that was my though


----------



## Milky

some more of the serie:


7.






8.






9.






10. Not sure this on should be part of the serie


----------



## Designer

Scratch #10.

Publish the others.


----------



## waday

Great series! Fantastic!


----------



## Milky

Designer said:


> Scratch #10.
> 
> Publish the others.


thanks for your advice


waday said:


> Great series! Fantastic!


Cheers!


----------



## kdthomas

Outstanding. Beautiful sharpness, good use of vig, pulling the subject out of the darkness. Id love to see the SOOC images, just out of curiosity.


----------



## mingxuan

I am in Beijing China, & I can't get the pics,


----------



## Milky

kdthomas said:


> Outstanding. Beautiful sharpness, good use of vig, pulling the subject out of the darkness. Id love to see the SOOC images, just out of curiosity.


Tel me the numbers and I can put the SOOC photos online 


mingxuan said:


> I am in Beijing China, & I can't get the pics,


They are on my flickr / 500px if you want.


----------



## mingxuan

flickr is forbidden by Chinese Government!


----------



## Milky

hum can't do much for you I guess, maybe facebook?


----------



## kdthomas

Milky said:


> kdthomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding. Beautiful sharpness, good use of vig, pulling the subject out of the darkness. Id love to see the SOOC images, just out of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> Tel me the numbers and I can put the SOOC photos online
Click to expand...


I think 4 wins it for me. The hands & skateboard work well together


----------



## Milky

Ok, will try to get the original picture out here


----------



## Milky

Some more :

11






12





13





14





And out of the serie :

15





16


----------



## Milky

Some more 

17





18





19





20





21





22


----------



## Designer

Excellent!


----------



## TheUniverse

WOW!

I just love those. And you are in Paris? Are you showing your work somewhere? Do you have a gallery working with you?

Je peux t'aider? Peut-être?


----------



## Milky

Designer said:


> Excellent!


THanks a lot!


TheUniverse said:


> WOW!
> 
> I just love those. And you are in Paris? Are you showing your work somewhere? Do you have a gallery working with you?
> 
> Je peux t'aider? Peut-être?


Merci! Oui oui je suis à Paris, mais je dois avouer que je ne me suis jamais penché sur la question de l'exposition... mais ça serait vraiment super :


----------



## Designer

You definitely need to publish these someplace besides TPF.


----------



## aoposton

Excellent!


----------



## sleist

Someone is giving you the finger.


----------



## enezdez

Excellent, I really enjoyed them!  Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,

H


----------



## Milky

thanks to all of you.

Some more

23




http://blog.absephotography.com/wp-...black-and-white-hands-metro-undeground-05.jpg

24




http://blog.absephotography.com/wp-...black-and-white-hands-metro-undeground-03.jpg

25




http://blog.absephotography.com/wp-...black-and-white-hands-metro-undeground-04.jpg


----------



## charlie76

Yup...I agree with the above..  A very interesting series of images.


----------



## Bod

I really like the photos. Id say maybe remove the ones of people on their phones but thats a matter of subject not the quality of the photos. Ive never really been a fan of vignette but thats just me and i dont think it makes the photos bad at all i like how it brings the subject out of the darkness. It looks to me like you added a vignette and then upped the shadows i might try just the alteration of shadow but i love the pictures, great job.


----------



## Milky

yeah I don't take ones with mobiles phones anymore, unless there is still something really special about it.

without the vigneting you lose quite a bit of the focus though.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Milky

And merry xmas!


----------



## desertrattm2r12

Nice. I believe the last one of your original five is an unsolicited testimonial.


----------



## AlanKlein

Very interesting and creative series.  Could you tone down the highlights a little to show some details?  The starkness tends to distract.  Nice shots.


----------



## annamaria

Very nice series


----------



## Milky

thanks.
I will try to see if I can correct the highlights.


----------



## xDarek

Nice series.I'm very curious if in the last one is a hidden message


----------



## Milky

ahaha, the guys in the undeground was reading it like this


----------



## Milky

Serie still going on, in Munich now though.

26






27






28






29 still need to figure out which one to keep from this 3 pictures of a guy eating is snack






30






31





Thinking about a second serie with a different approach

32





33


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Glad to see this series is still alive and very much interesting. The hands say a lot about people. Please continue sharing with us!


----------



## Milky

Thanks a lot! It is still going on, but I dont commute by transport so much anymore since I live in Munich so I get less shooting opportunities.

A couple more

34






35


----------



## Twist_su

I like this series. It reflects the life of different ordinary people.


----------



## Milky

glad you feel the same way than myself about them!


----------



## Milky

36






37






38






39


----------



## Gary A.

Very good stuff.  Thank you for sharing.  I think you should never get a car.


----------



## benhasajeep

Many very good shots.  Good to see it still going, even if at a slower rate.


----------



## Milky

Thank you everyone.

Biggest problem nowdays, is that I cycle everywhere, so not always so much opportunities to shoot.

40






41






42


----------



## Irishwhistler

Really very nice work. 

Mike


----------



## D7K

Really great work, and a very interesting project.


----------



## Milky

Thank you Mike and D7K


----------

